# We Need More Memebers.....



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

I think this board could be very successful but we need more members. I think they will come. The best thing we can do is to post lots of topics and lots of replies. If people look at this board and think it's dead....they wont join!

I think this is soooo much better than the other board so I think it will be a success!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 25, 2006)

We have 15 guests viewing it right now.

JOIN UP FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 25, 2006)

With the garbage on "the other board"'s site right now, I wouldn't be surprised if there is a mass exodus in the near future...especially considering "the other board"'s apparent lack of interest in how the forum is operating, i.e. insulting posts, personal attacks, etc.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

> With the garbage on PPI's site right now, I wouldn't be surprised if there is a mass exodus in the near future...especially considering PPI's apparent lack of interest in how the forum is operating, i.e. insulting posts, personal attacks, etc.


I couldn't agree more! We could have a jobs section here and make this thing much more than just about the PE too!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 25, 2006)

I never cared for PPI's forum. I never used it as a test prep tool.

I pretty much just signed on to it a few days ago because I'm less fidgety waiting for my scores if I can whine about this somewhere.

I'm on two other forums like this, and I find the format works much better.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

This format works way better!

:claps:


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 25, 2006)

The members are coming.

Quality is what we need. This forum will be a great home for many.

Once people get used to the format, it will be a nice resource for work as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm already enjoying the fact that every other post isn't some doom and gloom story how someone is sure he failed, or yet another crackpot attempt to figure out what the cut score is. :thatsgay:


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 27, 2006)

lol sounds like you've been reading my posts


----------



## redrum (Apr 28, 2006)

someone take a gamble and post a shout out on the "the other board" forum this weekend!


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 28, 2006)

I votr for you to do this :???:


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 28, 2006)

> I votr for you to do this :???:


Nevermind! I went ahead and did it.


----------

